# drukarka brother dcp nie chce drukowac

## pag-r

Mam drukarke brother dcp-115c, zainstalowane sterowniki ze strony brother, prawidlowy ppd, lpinfo wyswietla drukarke, jednak kiedy chce drukowac, wysylam plik do druku, wyswietla mi informacje ze plik oczekuje na wydrukowanie, po czym pojawia sie info ze dokument zostal wydrukowany, ale drukarka w ogole nie reaguje i oczywiscie zadnego wydruku nie ma. Gdyby chociaz dawala jakies info o bledzie czy cokolwiek to pewnie bym wygooglowal, ale z tym nie wiem jak sobie poradzić.

----------

## bartmarian

zobacz logi CUPS'a (w conf można też ustawić loglevel)

----------

## pag-r

rozumiem, że chodzi o pliki z /var/log/cups/*, tylko właśnie nie ma tam zupelnie nic, chyba ze w tych plikach .tgz

----------

## bartmarian

podpowiem co bym spróbował zrobić (czego nigdy nie robiłem),

odpalić cups'a w konsoli

----------

## Qlawy

udało mi się odpalić tę drukarkę, działała w miarę bezproblemowo, nawet po sieci, ale po akutalizacji cups przestała, więc nie wiem czy to wina cups czy ja coś po drodze popsułem.

Generalnie wtedy kiedy ja to robiłem, opis ze gentoo-wiki i opis ze strony brothera były niemal takie same i na ich podstawie udało się uruchomić tę drukarkę.

----------

## caruso

```
etc-update
```

?

```
revdep-rebuild
```

?

----------

## timor

Mam DCP-130C a te drivery Brothera są dość ciulowo aktualizowane. Praktycznie za każdym razem jak wychodził nowy cups to zachodziłem w głowę co tym razem... ;/ Trochę, żałuję że nie kupiłem HP.

----------

## ial

 *timor wrote:*   

> Mam DCP-130C a te drivery Brothera są dość ciulowo aktualizowane. Praktycznie za każdym razem jak wychodził nowy cups to zachodziłem w głowę co tym razem... ;/ Trochę, żałuję że nie kupiłem HP.

 

Ale HP jest 10x droższy w eksloatacji. Przymierzam się właśnie do zakupienia któregoś urządzenia wielofunkcyjnego i wszyscy polecają DCP-145 w sensie linuksa oraz kosztów tuszy.  

Co uważacie?

----------

## timor

Ja też patrzyłem pod kątem kosztów eksploatacji i uważam, że wybrałem dobrze. Jakość druku bardzo dobra (nawet zdjęcia na fotograficznym całkiem przyzwoite). A że się drukarka podstarzała to i lepiej wspierana jest obecnie  :Smile: 

Z drukowaniem i skanowaniem pod Linuxem nie mam problemów już od dość dawna (inna sprawa, że teraz siedzę na ubuntu - gentoo za bardzo ze mnie czas ssało).

Mogę polecić Brothera (choć przez był okres na początku, że żałowałem).

----------

